#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κοστολόγηση εργασιών μηχανικού

## CFAK

Έγινε μεταφορά των αναρτήσεων στο θέμα αυτό από ΕΔΩ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Με αφορμή την τακτοποίηση αυτή, που (καλώς για εμένα) αρνείται να προχωρήσει η συνάδελφος eleni81, σκέφτομαι πόσο άδικο είναι για εμάς τους μηχανικούς η παροχή υπηρεσίας (ενημερωση του ιδιοκτήτη για το πρόβλημα του ακινήτου του) να μη χρεώνεται..
Οι ιατροί χρεώνουν την "επίσκεψη" ανεξάρτητα αν οι εξετάσεις δείξουν ασθένεια ή όχι.
Οι δικηγόροι χρεώνουν την "παράσταση" για οποιαδήποτε δικονομική πράξη.

Η eleni81 γιατί να μην πάρει 50 ευρώ για την "επίσκεψη" και ενασχόληση με το πρόβλημα του ιδιοκτήτη? Οι ιατροί πως έχουν καταφέριε να το επιβάλουν? Είναι δυνατόν αν έρχονται αυθαιρετούχοι για επίλυση του θέματός τους και να μην χρεώνεται η ενημέρωσή τους?

Κάποτε πρέπει να ξεκινήσει και αυτή η συζήτηση: Καθορισμός αμοιβής για κάθε επίσκεψη ιδιοκτήτη στο γραφείο του μηχανικού για ενημέρωση επί τεχνικών θεμάτων. Ας το λέμε "τεχνόσημο"...

Νομίζω η παραπάνω αδικία οφείλεται σε κατάλοιπα συμπεριφορών από τα φοιτητικά χρόνια, όπου εκπαιδευτήκαμε να περιμένουμε ατελείωτες ώρες για διορθώσεις εργασιών αδιαμαρτύρητα, αργότερα να στοιβαζόμαστε ατέλειωτες ώρες στις ουρές στην πολεοδομία κλπ. Έτσι, κακώς αλλά υποσυνείδητα, θεωρούμε λογικό να εργαζόμαστε χωρίς αμοιβή...

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς μπράβο στην Ελένη που μπορεί να λέει "ΌΧΙ" στον πελάτη.
Δεν είναι εύκολο ειδικά τις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε.
Αλλά ένα όχι που θα σου στερήσει κάποια ίσως και σημαντική αμοιβή σήμερα, μπορεί να σε σώσει από αυριανές περιπέτειες που θα σου κοστίσουν σε ψυχική ταλαιπωρία και σε χρήμα πολύ περισσότερο.

Σχετικά με τη χρέωση της υπηρεσίας είναι θέμα του καθενός να χρεώνει ή μη τις τεχνικές συμβουλές και τις όποιες εν γένει υπηρεσίες παρέχει ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος.

Μόνο οι κτηματομεσίτες χρεώνουν το αποτέλεσμα και όχι την υπηρεσία και γι αυτό οι αμοιβές τους φαίνονται εκ πρώτης όψεως υπερβολικές και ίσως και να είναι.

Ο γιατρός και ο δικηγόρος είναι από τα επαγγέλματα που χρεώνουν τις υπηρεσίες τους, επίσκεψη, ώρα, συμβουλή, ανεξαρτήτως αν τελικά θα υλοποιήσεις π.χ. την επέμβαση/δίκη και ακόμα περισσότερο αν θα πετύχει η εγχείριση, αν θα κερδίσεις το δικαστήριο.

Εμείς οι μηχανικοί είμαστε σε μια ενδιάμεση κατηγορία. Μπορεί να χρεώνουμε την υπηρεσία, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αλλά πληρωνόμαστε μόνο αν βγει η άδεια, ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή, δήλωση αυθαιρέτου κ.λπ.. Κακώς!
Οι αρχιτέκτονες που έρχονται συνήθως σε επαφή με τον πελάτη αρχίζουν (παλιές καλές εποχές) να σχεδιάζουν σκαριφήματα και να κάνουν προτάσεις χωρίς να χρεώνουν τίποτα.
Στο τέλος μπορεί 1 στις 10 δουλειές να προχωρήσει και το κόστος της είναι αυξημένο γιατί, όπως και στους μεσίτες, επιβαρύνεται με τα έξοδα όλων των άλλων που δεν προχώρησαν σε ολοκλήρωση της ανάθεσης και της εργασίας.

Ας μην πάμε όμως μακριά. Όταν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ προσφέρουμε αφιλοκερδώς γνώση και συμβουλές σε συναδέλφους τι πετυχαίνουμε;
Μήπως να ωθήσουμε τους συναδέλφους που επωφελούνται των υπηρεσιών να χρεώνουν λιγότερα διότι δεν παιδεύτηκαν για την απόκτηση της γνώσης;
Πού πρέπει να σταματά η αλληλεγγύη, η αλληλοϋποστήριξη;
Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα σε φόρουμ στα οποία παρέχονται δωρεάν συμβουλές σε ιδιώτες.
Το αποτέλεσμα;
Τελικώς απαξιώνεται η γνώση, η τεχνική συμβουλή, τόσο από ιδιώτες όσο και από συναδέλφους μηχανικούς.
Όταν λοιπόν κάτι είναι απαξιωμένο, δεν μπορείς εύκολα να το πουλήσεις και δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις μια αμοιβή που να αντανακλά την πραγματική αξία της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας.

Πάλι μακρηγορώ εξωτερικεύοντας την εσωτερική πάλη στην πορεία αναζήτησης της ισορροπίας. :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## CFAK

Aγαπητέ Χάρη, δεν προσπαθώ να πω ότι η δουλειά μας είναι η σπουδαιότερη του κόσμου, ούτε φυσικά ότι όλοι οι συνάδελφοι είναι υψηλού επιπέδου (μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει..). Απλώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί εμείς οι μηχανικοί, μια από τις τρεις σπουδαιότερες σε κύρος επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες (μαζί με ιατρούς και νομικούς) δεν έχουμε φροντίσει να συντηρήσουμε το κύρος μας με πλάγιους τρόπους. 
Οι ιατροί έχουν την λευκή μπλούζα για να αποκτούν κύρος (με κρεμασμένο το στηθοσκόπιο) και απόσταση από τον ασθενή. Οι νομικοί έχουν τα κοστούμια και τα γουνάκια στους ώμους..Εμείς, αντί να κρατήσουμε σε απόσταση τον πελάτη και να τον χρεώνουμε για κάθε επίσκεψη και συμβουλή (ξαναλέω, ανεξάρτητα της πραγματικής τεχνικής αξίας της συμβουλής) τρέχουμε να διεκπεραιώσουμε ακόμα και έρευνα σε υπηρεσίες για λογαριασμό του.

Είναι εύλογο ότι αν δεν χρεώσεις για την όποια υπηρεσία σου δεν "επιβάλλεις" κύρος. Αν αυτό που πουλάς δεν το χρεώνεις είναι λογικό και ο πελάτης να το θεωρεί δωρεάν άρα ασήμαντο. Το θέτω πιο πολύ ως προβληματισμό για τους συναδέλφους...

----------


## Xάρης

Το να περάσεις σε ένα τμήμα πολυτεχνικής σχολής ή και ΤΕΙ (μηχανικοί κι αυτοί) είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το να περάσεις σε ένα τμήμα ιατρικής.
Το να τελειώσεις τις σπουδές στο πολυτεχνείο είναι και πιο σύντομο (5 ή 4 έτη) και πιο εύκολο.
Το κουστούμι που χρησιμοποιούν οι δικηγόροι ως "στολή" είναι συνδεδεμένο στο υποσυνείδητο του δυτικού πολίτη με το κύρος.
Μόνοι μας οι μηχανικοί απαξιώνουμε τις σπουδές μας, τις γνώσεις μας και την επαγγελματική μας πείρα, ίσως γιατί πολλοί εξ ημών δεν κόπιασαν αρκετά για να τις αποκτήσουν.

----------


## eleni81

Αυτο ειναι ενα θέμα που το εχω συζητήσει πολλες φορες με συναδέλφους κι όντως τελικα εμεις οι μηχανικοί απαξιωνουμε μονοι μας την ιδιότητα μας. Δενπιστευω οτι εχει να κανει μεωτο ποσο κοπιασε καποιος για να την αποκτήσει.Απλα ετσι μάθαμε οπως ειπες προηγουμένως να χρεώνουμε την υπηρεσία πιυ προσφέρουμε μονο αν τελειώσουμε η αναλαβουμε την δουλειά.Πολλοί λίγοι μεχρι σημερα με ρώτησαν τι οφείλουν για το χρονο μου κ τις συμβουλες μου παρολο που δεν προχώρησε η υπόθεση τους.
Στην προκειμένη τακτοποίηση ασχολήθηκα αρκετά.. Τηλέφωνα με συμβολαιογράφο, πολεοδομία να βρω ένα φάκελο για τον οποίο δεν ειχα στοιχεία, αντίγραφα σχεδίων, αυτοψία, νομοθεσία... Κ ακομη δεν τελείωσα! Ξαναεκανα αίτηση σημερα στην πολεοδομία να ξαναδώ το φάκελο μηπως κατι μου ξέφυγε γιατι δεν θα ησυχασω κ θα κανω κ ερώτημα στην υπεύθυνη για τα αυθαίρετα.. Κ φυσικα για ολα αυτα ξερω πως δεν πρόκειται κανεις να με ρωτήσει τι οφείλει για τη δουλεια μου! Και πολυ κακώς βεβαια δεν ζητάμε κι εμεις αμοιβή για τέτοιου ειδους υπηρεσίες. Εργατοώρες δεν ειναι; Η συμβολαιογράφος για να μου δωσει ενα συμβολαιο αντίγραφο απο το αρχείο με την σφραγίδα της ζήτησε 60 ευρω!!!Για μια φωτοτυπία κ μια σφραγίδα...εγω δηλαδη ποσα πρεπει να ζητησω απο τον πελάτη για όλες αυτές τις μερες που τρεχω κ χωρις να δωσω βεβαίωση με την σφραγίδα μου κ την υπογραφή μου για την οποια εχω κι ευθύνη;Οσα κι αν τους ζητήσει ομως η συμβολαιογράφος θα τα δώσουν χωρις παζάρια.Εγω αν ζητησω 50 ευρω θα με πούνε κ τρελή!

----------


## CFAK

Μου θύμισες μια περίπτωση που για σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας σε οικοδομή που παλαιότερα είχα κάνει τη στατική μελέτη, ένας από τους ιδιοκτήτες μου ζήτησε να καθορίσω χώρους και ποσοστά. Ανέτρεξα στην άδεια, έκανα αυτοψία, έκανα τοπυς υπολογισμούς μου. Δε ζήτησα λεφτά (ο ιδιοκτήτης θεώρησε ότι εφόσον με είχε πληρώσε στην έκδοση της αδείας λογικά πρέπει να τον εξυπηρετώ δια βίου..) και στην αρχή δεν ενοχλήθηκα ως τη στιγμή που έμαθα ότι ο συμβολαιογράφος, ο οποίος συνέταξε το συμβόλαιο αντιγράφοντας απλώς τον δικό μου πίνακα χιλοστών (χωρίς καμία αυτοψία και ευθύνη), πήρε 1600+ΦΠΑ. Και πάνω που το συνειδητοποιούσα είδα ότι ο δικηγόρος -μάρτυρας στην υπογραφή του συμβολαίου πήρε 200 ευρώ (απόδειξη δεν είδα)...

Οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες και καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει μια συνήθεια που δε μας συμφέρει. Αν όμως όλοι ζητούσαμε προκαταβολή, έστω 20 ευρώ, για να ασχοληθούμε με μια υπόθεση, για την απλή επίσκεψη δηλαδη του ιδιοκτήτη, δε θα συνεχίζαμε να δουλεύουμε χωρίς αμοιβή.

Ενδεικτικός ελάχιστος τιμοκατάλογος:
20 ευρώ, επίσκεψη, συζήτηση για το θέμα
50 ευρώ "παράσταση" στην πολεοδομία για υποβολή αίτησης ή ερωτήματος ιδιοκτήτη
0,5 ευρώ/τμ αυτοψία, μετρήσεις διαστάσεων χώρων κλπ
....

----------


## Xάρης

Η υιοθέτηση ελαχίστων τιμών για κάθε εργασία μας είτε αφορά στατική μελέτη είτε μια απλή επίσκεψη στην πολεοδομία για λογαριασμό του πελάτη μας είτε μόνο τεχνικές συμβουλές είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Το πόσο θα ζητάμε είναι θέμα του καθενός χωριστά.

Οι τιμές που προτείνεις αγαπητέ CFAK είτε είναι πολύ χαμηλές είτε αφορούν "μαύρα".
Στα 50€ τα 9,35€ είναι ο ΦΠΑ 23% => καθαρή αξία = 40,65€
Τα 40,65€ θα φορολογηθούν με 26% (29% θα γίνει τώρα; ) => 30,08€ καθαρά μετά φόρων.
Αν απ' αυτά αφαιρέσουμε τις εισφορές (σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο Κατρούγκαλου θα είναι 38,60% + 10€/μήνα), ας υποθέσουμε ένα εύλογο ποσοστό ~20%, μένουν 24,06€.
Βέβαια, δεν αφαιρέσαμε καθόλου τα έξοδα γραφείου, συνδρομές, βιβλία, λογισμικό, υλισμικό, τα έξοδα αυτοκινήτου που το ποσοστό τους στον τζίρο εξαρτάται από το ύψος του τζίρου. Έστω για λόγους οικονομίας της συζήτησης ότι είναι 20%.
Αυτό που μένει καθαρά είναι ~20€ και αν.

Πόσο τελικά κοστολογείται ο χρόνος μας;
Πόσο κοστολογούνται οι ευθύνες μας;
Μήπως η εργασία μας είναι φοβερά υποτιμημένη από εμάς τους ίδιους;
Μήπως τελικά οδηγούνται όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες στη φοροδιαφυγή με τη συναίνεση των πολιτών διότι *για να λάβει κάποιος 50€ καθαρά θα πρέπει να χρεώσει 125€!*
Αν δε ψηφιστεί το σχέδιο Κατρούγκαλου και οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές πάνε στο 38,6% τότε το ποσό εκτοξεύεται στα *170€*!!!
Υποθέτω ότι κανένας πολίτης δεν θα πληρώσει 170€ με απόδειξη, όλοι θα πληρώσουν 50€ χωρίς απόδειξη.

----------


## CFAK

Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές είναι ένα θέμα και η φοροδιαφυγή ένα άλλο. Όντως οι αμοιβές που πρότεινα είναι μικρές. Πάντως είναι καλύτερα να πληρώνεσαι, έστω με μικρή αμοιβή, παρά να μη πληρώνεσαι καθόλου.

Εγώ προτείνω τη θεσμοθέτηση της ελάχιστης αμοιβής για τεχνική συμβουλή, παράσταση στην πολεοδομία, διερεύνηση αυθαιρεσιών κλπ ώστε να αυξήσουμε την "πίτα". Ακούγεται συντεχνειακό και είναι αλλά καλό είναι να αντιγράψουμε άλλες συντεχνείες που επιβιώνουν πουλώντας "αέρα" και κύρος.

Επιπλέον προτάσεις:
- Εκτός των επιθεωρητών δόμησης που ελέγχουν την επίβλεψη εφαρμογής μιας άδειας δόμησης να θεσμοθετηθεί και επιθεωρητής μελέτης. Αυτόματος διπλασιασμός του αντικειμένου της έκδοσης αδειών.
- Κατά αντιστοιχία με την απαίτηση συνταγής ιατρού για αγορά φαρμάκων, να απαιτείται έγγραφο μηχανικού για πρόταση δομικών υλικών για την εφαρμογή μίας απλής τεχνικής εργασίας, πχ. ανακαίνισης. Έτσι ο κάθε εργοδηγός-μάστορας θα πρέπει να συνεργάζεται και να προστρέχει σε μηχανικό.
- Κατάργηση όλων των απαλλαγών από απαίτηση τεχνικών εργασιών, πχ μηχανολογικές μελέτες για όλα τα κτίρια ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους, απαίτηση γεωτεχνικής μελέτης-έρευνας για κάθε νέα έκδοση αδείας κλπ.
- Για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή φορτίων σε δόμημα απαίτηση εκ νέου μελέτης επάρκειας 

Ο καθένας συνάδελφος μπορεί να σκεφτεί και κάτι ακόμα που αυτή τη στιγμή πουλά δωρεάν και ας το αναφέρει για να μεγαλώσει η λίστα..

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς με τον όρο "θεσμοθέτηση";
Τις νομικά κατοχυρωμένες ελάχιστες αμοιβές πρέπει να τις ξεχάσουμε. Έχουν πάψει να ισχύουν εδώ και χρόνια και δεν πρόκειται να τις ξαναδούμε όσο είμαστε εντός Ε.Ε. και στη φάση αδυναμίας που είμαστε και θα είμαστε για πολλά χρόνια.
Απ' την άλλη, κανένας σύλλογος ή το ΤΕΕ δεν μπορεί να βγει και να καθορίσει ή να συστήσει ελάχιστες αμοιβές. υπάρχει νομικό προηγούμενο με τον οδοντιατρικό σύλλογο (δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν της Θεσσαλονίκης) και τον σύλλογο μεσιτών αστικών συμβάσεων Θεσσαλονίκης οι οποίοι καταδικάστηκαν για ανάλογες πρακτικές καθορισμού ελαχίστων αμοιβών.
Το να προτρέπουμε εμείς ως μεμονωμένοι μηχανικοί τους συναδέλφους μας να ζητούν αμοιβές για τις συμβουλές τους και για κάθε είδους εργασία είναι άλλο θέμα.

Οι ιδιώτες μηχανικοί που ασκούν τα καθήκοντα των ελεγκτών δόμησης έχουν αντικαταστήσεις τις πολεοδομίες, δηλαδή το κράτος, σε ένα τμήμα του ελεγκτικού μηχανισμού λόγω αποτυχίας της δημόσιας διοίκησης στο έργο αυτό.
Ιδιώτες "ελεγκτές μελετών" σημαίνει αντικατάσταση του δημοσίου και στον ρόλο της αδειοδότησης των έργων. Άποψη που έχω διατυπώσει προ πολλού είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν και ιδιωτικές ΥΔΟΜ παράλληλα με τις δημόσιες και δυνατότητα επιλογής από τον πολίτη. Ο λόγος είναι ο ίδιος με τον λόγο θέσπισης των ελεγκτών δόμησης, δηλαδή της αποτυχίας του δημοσίου να παρέχει ικανοποιητικές υπηρεσίες στους πολίτες και τους μηχανικούς που συναλλάσσονται μ' αυτές.

Η κατάργηση των απαλλαγών για ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες που προβλέπει ο Κτιριοδομικός είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει αμέσως.

Όταν γίνονται αλλαγές των στατικών/δυναμικών φορτίων κατά το δυσμενέστερο, προβλέπεται από τη νομοθεσία έλεγχος στατικής επάρκειας. 
Γιατί όμως για τα κτήρια με αυθαιρεσίες και επικρατούσα χρήση κατοικίας δεν απαιτείται έλεγχος στατικής επάρκειας είναι ένα ζήτημα
Εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες απαιτούνται επίσης αλλά με εξαιρέσεις που είναι θα έλεγα εύλογες.
Επίσης, οι υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις στατικής επάρκειας για τα φροντιστήρια είναι απαράδεκτες και το ΤΕΕ έπρεπε να κάνει κάτι γι αυτό το θέμα.

Έγγραφο όμως μηχανικού για πρόταση δομικών υλικών είναι κάτι που δεν είναι αντίστοιχο της συνταγογράφησης φαρμάκων. Υπάρχουν άλλωστε φάρμακα που δεν απαιτούν συνταγή γιατρού.
Συμμετοχή μηχανικού απαιτείται ήδη για την έκδοση μιας ΕΕΜΚ αλλά και μιας 48ωρης όπου απαιτείται τεχνική έκθεση μηχανικού.

----------


## CFAK

Xάρη, απάντησες επί μέρους σε καθένα από αυτά που πρότεινα και τα προβλήματα που εντοπίζεις είναι υπαρκτά.
Μη μένεις στον όρο "θεσμοθέτηση", εξάλλου εγώ είμαι εντελώς φιλελευθερος και απέναντι σε κάθε κρατισμό.
Σκοπός μου είναι να πείσω να χρεώνουμε το παραμικρό, όπως κάνουν και οι άλλες συντεχνείες.
Μη τις λες "ελάχιστες" αμοιβές, πες τις "νόμιμες" ή "λογικές".  Πάντως η ύπαρξη μίας ελάχιστης χρέωσης θα αναβαθμίσει το κύρος της όποιας υπηρεσίας και κάποιοι απο τους συναδέλφους που όντως κάνουν εξαιρετική δουλειά θα μπορούν να χρεώνουν παραπάνω.

Ονειρεύομαι την ημέρα που θα έρχεται ο πελάτης στο γραφείο σου με ραντεβού, θα τον ενημερώνεις για το τεχνικό του θέμα και θα χρεώνεις με την ώρα.

Οι λογιστές χρεώνουν 5 ευρώ την εκτύπωση του ΕΝΦΙΑ σε υπερήλικες! Θα το έχετε δει στις βιτρίνες τους.

Πότε θα πεισθούμε εμείς για να πείσουμε και τους πελάτες ότι τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν?

Για να γίνει όμως αυτό πρέπει όλοι οι μηχανικοί να το αποδεχθούμε και να το εφαρμόσουμε. Αλλιως θα έχουμε συχνά την απορία "εσύ γιατί με χρεώνεις? ο άλλος μου το έκανε δωρεάν". Ισως πρέπει να γίνει μέσω ΤΕΕ, καιρός είναι να δικαιολογήσει την ύπαρξή του.

----------


## Xάρης

Γνωρίζω τη στάση σου για το θέμα των "ελαχίστων" αμοιβών και τις φιλελεύθερες απόψεις σου αλλά ίσως αυτοί θα διαβάσουν τα παραπάνω να μπερδευτούν. 
Γι αυτό και η αναφορά μου στις ελάχιστες αμοιβές όπως τις γνωρίζαμε μέχρι τον Ν.3919/11.
Καλό θα ήταν να μην αναφερόμαστε ούτε σε "νόμιμες" αμοιβές για να μη γίνεται σύγχυση με τον όρο που χρησιμοποιείται στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Το "εύλογες" ακούγεται όντως πιο ωραίο και... σύννομο!

Εν γένει συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου αν και δεν θεωρώ ότι το ΤΕΕ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι επ' αυτού του θέματος. Όχι τουλάχιστον με ευθύ τρόπο. Τον λόγο τον ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.

Μεταξύ μας πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε και να κρατήσουμε όσο γίνεται κοινή στάση.

----------


## CFAK

Συμφωνώ ότι μεταξύ μας οι μηχανικοί πρέπει να το συμφωνήσουμε. Μέσω ποιας συλλογικότητας όμως? Συνήθως κάποιοι εκμεταλλεύονται αυτές τις κινήσεις για πολιτικούς λόγους.

Ισως μέσω των επαγγελματικών συλλόγων ΣΠΜΕ, ΣΜΕΔΕΚΕΜ κλπ.

Καταρχάς βέβαια πρέπει να συμφωνούν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι, οπότε καλό θα ήταν όσοι θεωρούν σωστή τη χρέωση για κάθε παροχή υπηρεσίας να ανεβάσουν εδώ εμπειρίες τους από "δωρεάν" υπηρεσίες ώστε να δούμε πως μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε αυτό και να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις και με άλλες συντεχνίες.

----------


## eleni81

Καλησπέρα!
Μιας και το συζητήσαμε το θέμα, είπα να σας ενημερώσω...Τελικά τους ειπα ότι δεν μπορώ να δώσω την βεβαίωση και ότι χρειάζεται τακτοποίηση και δεν ήθελαν να προχωρήσουν, όπως περίμενα.¨ΟΜΩΣ ζήτησα αμοιβή για την εργασία μου γιατί κι εγώ κουράστηκα να τρέχω δεξια κι αριστερα για υποθέσεις χωρίς να αμείβομαι και στο κάτω κάτω ήταν μια υπηρεσία προς τον πελάτη (πολεοδομία 3 φορές, αυτοψία, ψαξιμο σε νομοθεσία κλπ). Δεν μου εφεραν καμμια αντίρρηση, ίσα ισα ηρθαν την επομένη κιολας στο γραφείο να με πληρώσουν..Με όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν παραπάνω, για ακόμη μια φορά θα πω κι εγώ οτι κακώς δεν χρεώνουμε τον πελάτη για τετοιου είδους υπηρεσίες. Ακόμη κι ο υδραυλικός αν τον καλέσεις σπίτι σου για το πλυντήριο που εχει πρόβλημα, θα σου ζητησει 20 ευρώ ακόμη κι αν σου πει τελικά ότι δεν έχει τίποτα, για το τεταρτο που έχασε....Έτσι θα ξέρει κι ο πελάτης ότι η δουλεια που κάναμε δεν ειναι ασήμαντη κι ότι κανένας δεν δουλεύει δωρεάν!

----------

